# A romp in the mud!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yesterday it rained, and when the weather broke, I took Robin for a walk. We came to the little trail in back of the apartment house, and the whole area had become a big mud puddle. Robin jumped right in, running around, hiding in the bushes, pouncing, and chasing things; he didn't want to go back in! It's the most fun he's had in a while. He did bathe himself afterward ,of couse...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That so funny. Mine both do that paw shaking thing if they even get a tiny bit of water on their paws let alone jumping into a mud bath. Sounds like Robin went right back to that kitten stage


----------

